# Anyone use Jamplay/Guitartricks for lessons? Recommendations



## odie (Jul 24, 2011)

Cut to the chase.......Anyone here use Jamplay or Guitartricks for lessons? Any other recommendations? I just want to do it right and not mess up. The town I live in has one music store and I would be playing russian roulette as far as getting private lessons.

Another plus is my wife is wanting to play guitar also (she plays viola quite well) and jamplay would be great as it covers many styles. I am metal and she classical and mellow acoustic.

I am a bass player who could keep up with the band but I have no idea what I am playing. Started out of necessity. I also always wanted to be able to play guitar and learn to solo. 

Well I have gear in place and now I need to figure out how to play it!!! I know the basics of chords etc from messing around with fellow guitarists gear. But now I want to really apply myself and maybe become a decent guitarist that dreamed about when I was 15 years old.


----------



## gforce (Jul 24, 2011)

Check out guitarin60seconds. A little over a year ago I was trying to learn to solo and improvise now I play lead in the band at my church very cool program.


----------



## odie (Jul 26, 2011)

My fear is their isn't a free trial and mostly dvd.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jul 27, 2011)

Check out this site....

Free guitar lessons : Complete Beginners Method and loads of Blues, Jazz and rock : Learn how to play Guitar free here!

Very structured and very free.

(My 100th post....yay me! )


----------



## Mvotre (Jul 28, 2011)

i subscribed to guitartricks a long time ago. The lessons showed on the main site (specially for selling the service) where damn nice, with proper explanations and tabs. Then when i signed, i saw that a lot of those "xxx new lessons per week" were badly formed, and usually a guy showing some phrases. Like "cool metal lick over A", without any explanation on scales used, harmony relationship or something like that. Not that nice for the thinkerers out there.


----------



## jamplay (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey,

Kevin here with JamPlay.com. I'm obviously a bit biased on this. But what I suggest you do is sign up to each site and choose for yourself. If you decide GuitarTricks is a better fit for you, let us know and we'll give you a full refund...no questions asked. If you have any specific questions you can hit me up at kevin at jamplay dot com.

Kevin


----------



## odie (Aug 1, 2011)

jamplay said:


> Hey,
> 
> Kevin here with JamPlay.com. I'm obviously a bit biased on this. But what I suggest you do is sign up to each site and choose for yourself. If you decide GuitarTricks is a better fit for you, let us know and we'll give you a full refund...no questions asked. If you have any specific questions you can hit me up at kevin at jamplay dot com.
> 
> Kevin



Thanx Kevin. Questions is their a free trial? Also can my family have access to my account if I sign up? My wife and daughter are interested also.


----------



## KevinAce (Nov 21, 2012)

odie said:


> Thanx Kevin. Questions is their a free trial? Also can my family have access to my account if I sign up? My wife and daughter are interested also.


I somehow didn't see this reply - sorry! There are sometimes free trials but not right now. I just recommend paying/joining and seeing how you like it. If you feel it's not a good fit, let us know and we'll give you a full refund.

Yes as long as you guys are on the same computer / house, you can use the same account. Some features will be limited (such as the progress reports) but everything else will work a-okay for you!


----------



## whiskey5 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm a member of both sites. I don't prefer one over the other, I see both (and the others I belong to) as a resource.

Anyways, if I had to choose one it would be jamplay. There are more metal oriented lessons, techniques, songs that I can choose from. And there's an instructor on the site that I have a preference for.

Both sites, however, are definetly worth becoming a member of, cause like i said - they're good resources.


----------

